# Salt shortage on news



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

I saw on last nights news cast that some of the towns in NY were told by their suppliers that they were almost at the end of their supply and that when they used it up they'd not be able to get any more.

They were talking to a guy from Sharon, NY and he said that it was because OGS sets up the contract for the towns to get their supplies.
They only had another 14 tons left that was set aside for his town for the rest of the winter. But OGS managed to get him somemore after the news contacted them.

Dan


----------



## GVLawnCare (Jan 12, 2003)

*No Moe Salt.....*

I work for a town Highway Dept. a little bit south of Rochester. A week and a half ago, we were told no more salt by our supplier. (american rock salt). We have called around and nobody has any for sale. American tells us that maybe at the end of February they will have some. In the meantime, we have started to mix sand in 1:1. Also, we only salt hills, curves and intersections now. We also treat with magic too. The sand is just so messy


----------



## Dave1250 (Mar 5, 2001)

*Sound like they want more money*

I do not know for sure but if you follow the market it seem that alot of companys keep low supplys so they can raise the price because of demand ,They watched the oil company and saw how to do it I guess . Now for the gas price when the groverment makes the taxes off gas the more they charge the more tax they get but they will look into for us Ha Ha Ha . You can fool some of the people some of the time but you can not fool all the people all the time . Just my 2 cents . bad week sorry.


----------



## Mike Fronczak (Nov 28, 2001)

Problem isn't with salt co., yes their supply is low however. Problem is some municipalities have used 10X or more than they ordered. So of course supply is going to be low, you would think these municpalities would have record to look back on & see how much on average they used, then add % for stockpile? This was in newspaper a couple weeks ago.


----------



## DanG (May 20, 2000)

Around here the trouble is that we've already gotten the snowfall that would in a "normal" winter take all winter to get.

And because of it the towns & counties might have used up what they had ordered to last them for the whole winter.

I myself have no trouble getting all i want or need but i only buy it by the pallet and not in large bulk shipments.

Dan


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"you would think these municpalities would have record to look back on & see how much on average they used, then add % for stockpile? "

Not every municipality, or county, or state, has the storage capacity to keep on hand the amount of chemicals they need for a whole season. So they have to rely on replenishments throughout the season. This season in this area has seen usage probably 4 or 5 times the average year, so it is definitely not as easy to get the normal replenishments. 

I got lucky for the last storm. My usual supplier was having a hard time getting salt. But his supplier gave him Ice Ban treated salt at the same price as the straight rock salt, because they were out of straight salt. The only problem with that was on the Per Push accounts, because after we'd pushed them once, the Ice Ban kept them from really accumulating the additional 2"-3" that fell afterwards, which meant those lots only required a partial plowing or even a couple that didn't need plowing a second time for a 6"-7" storm.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

I am really surprised to hear about this. I have not heard of any shortage here in CT. After seeing this I just called one local supplier here in Danbury, CT said he has a good amount on hand and has not had any reports that he may not be able to get more. A lot more sand used my the state and municipalities here so maybe that translates into more salt available. Not sure why one state has a shortage and another won't. The supplier said he thinks most of his comes into the U.S. from Newark and other NJ ports.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Yea, it's a really wierd situation. My main supplier usually gets it from Newark or sometimes Jersey City, which are 45 minute drive for his tandems. For the last load he had to go to western PA to get salt. I've talked to a couple of people that say they've had no problem, and quite a few that have had problems. Obviously it doesn't all come from one source I guess. I rarely see mix or sand being used around here, but for the last storm my town did throw down sand the day after, but straight salt during the event.


----------



## Lazer Man (Nov 17, 2000)

BRL, western Pa to get salt. Heck, here in west Pa the salt companies are telling the townships and towns here they are running short of salt how in the heck are they selling salt to NJ go figure that out.   One township had to get salt from Ohio, just last week.

Bob


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

See what I mean by it's a wierd situation? I believe most of the salt for the northeast comes into the Newark area ports, and one supplier 45 minutes away can get salt from there, while another one in the next town over also 45 minutes away from Newark can't.   Hopefully he got some over the weekend for tonight's event.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

BRL,close your gates down all the way when running magic salt,or Ice ban treated salt.Use less ,charge the same $$,make more $$,and do your whole route with one less load.That what I do,works for me.I also notioced that the last storm in particular,the snow is melting off much better,I think its the improved sun angles,and more daylight each day.My magic salt melted almost 3" of snow to nothing on one account-opps,it was a per push too . There was only a little slush left in the corners.


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

I was told by international that Newark was running low but could deliver me salt from thier Philly location for about $5.00 more a ton. BRL if you need salt give me a call.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

"BRL,close your gates down all the way when running magic salt,or Ice ban treated salt."
Yep, I've used both. I knew what a gold mine had dropped into my lap.  Still have about a ton left to use for tonight also. LOL I did tell my supplier about it (he hadn't heard of it except from his supplier), so he wouldn't waste it on his accounts that he spreads at. Thanks Landman, I'll be in touch if the need arises.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

I've read about the salt shortages here before, but was never really concerned with it. However the other day one of our subs, said his supplier is rationing the salt out. I'm not sure of the supplier, but I think he takes his triaxle to them.

I'm still ordering in between 1 and 4 triaxles (25ton apiece) after each storm this year, and have not had a problem from our supplier, who is based outside Philly.

So I wonder, if some suppliers have more clout?


----------



## moose (Jan 11, 2003)

*Salt shortage*

Stock up now there will be a shortage and rationing in southern Ct. area soon


----------



## flmusj (Jan 10, 2002)

Just picked up a tri-axle load of salt yesterday in Cresson Pa. They only had five tri- axle loads left. They told my driver that they sold 690,000 tons this year. When the five loads are gone that is it for the season.


----------



## SLC1 (Jul 27, 2000)

We have had no problem this year, International Salt has told me not to worry and we just picked up 55 tons yesterday, the line was a long wait but no problems. That was coming out of the Port of New Haven Connecticut.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

> here in west Pa the salt companies are telling the townships and towns here they are running short of salt how in the heck are they selling salt to NJ


Maybe they're hauling it back to Jersy in the empty garbage trucks?


----------



## 66Construction (Jan 26, 2001)

That's rediculous that the towns couldnt get any salt here. Cargil has to have atleast 400,000 tons at the port and international just keeps bringing in barge after barge. Yeah the lines are forever and the price is up but the salts there. I agree I think the salt companies are learning from the oil companies, we're spending $500 a week on gas and deisel with no snow, I don't even want to see the credit card bill after this last foot of snow.
Casey


----------



## nulawndog (Nov 19, 2002)

International Salt is buying there product from Moton Salt in Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## lawnboyil (Jun 3, 2000)

spend the money truck it in form chicago area its not like we get snow or anything.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Salt Shortage NE OHIO*

This past week and weekend I traveled around looking at city, twp, county and state salt bins in my area. They are all full or near full and most pvt contractors are setting on empty! What is wrong with half full for all. I can understand the public must move on roads but this is out of control. A 1000 ton train comes in and a county 60 miles a way lays claim on salt and we get none. Why not have everyone have salt bins half full?

This happens every yr we have a harsh winter. Only answer is bigger salt bins for pvt contractors.

Dave

30 yrs of plowing and salting SSDD


----------



## landman (Dec 2, 2001)

my guy I get salt from hauls for international and last week he had 8 tandems hauling all week for 1 location of the state DOT they delivered like over 1000 ton to them now what the hell are they going to do with that much salt this time of year??


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*govt getting all salt*

Full salt bins do no good for anyone but the person who sold the salt. Why should the city's, TWP's, county's and state's have full salt bins and private parking lots be slippery because contractors can not purchase salt.

What would be wrong with half full salt bins for govt and parking lots of private persons with salt being spread on them?

This happens every yr we have a severe winter. Please ask your salt provider why this happens and please use some common sence.

Dave


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

It happens because State and local government has priority!!! Private contractors are second in line. You might want to consider a larger salt storage area and purchasing in late summer or early fall.    ED


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

I agree with Dave to a point, the bins are stuffed to capacity ,enough salt for 1/2 a winter in early march,yet private contractors have no access to salt. How much of a saftey amrgin do the municipalitys need,they have already taken 2-3X what they ordered,for the season.This is what creates the shortage in the first place.


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*waste casuses shortage?*

March 5 I passed an ODOT salt truck salting rt 77 north of Akron OH spreading salt, temp 39F, in a moderate rain shower. The weather forcast was in 7 hrs the temps would drop to the freezing mark. I believe this is very wasteful to spread salt in a moderate rain shower 7 hrs before the temperature was forcast to be in the freezing range.

My driveway - parking lot was not salted and with out treatment of any kind was not ice covered at the end of the day.

With this kind of waste and ODOT wasting salt it is no wonder we have a salt shortage in NE Ohio.

Just a note. The salt is being spread so thick we have 2 rigs that have spark plugs coated with salt and had to have heads taken off to remove plugs. One is a 2000 and other is a 2001. Chrysler paid for the expensive sparkplug removal. Our rigs are salt covered and we are talking about the plow trucks not the salt trucks.

Been cut off of salt for 5 weeks now. Glad the bin was big enough. Will build a larger bin next yr.

Dave


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Salt shortage 03-04*

Well is salt shortage time again. Today I was told no more salt. But this yr I was smarter... Settin on enough salt to make it through a few more storms.

Anyone else in a shortage situation this 2003-2004 seasion?

Dave


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

Not yet, but supplier says its getting close. Use bagged here, supplier says usually sells 20 semi loads direct(discount if ordered preseason). This year 80 loads. 60 of those should have been in warehouse for us little guys..(about 3000 lbs per storm)...Chuck


----------



## kcgrounds (Jan 22, 2004)

Bagged salt has been a problem in Baltimore for a couple of weeks and now bulk is headed in the same direction. If anyone has any leads, we could use the info.


----------



## rainair (Nov 11, 2003)

*N.E, Ohio short on salt?*

you guys are sitting on the worlds largest salt mines! its called Cleveland! there is more salt there than any place in the world!
hmmm go figure 
and please use the spell check


----------



## jbelandscape (Nov 27, 2002)

It is kind of funny that we are so close to the source but we still can't get any salt. Im am lucky enough to be a preferred customer at my supplier, the only reason is that the salt is for a school. This status only gets me four pallets, that will not be sold to anyone else. I guess it is better than nothing since the muni's have gobbled everything up around here.

Jeff


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Try Home Depot, they told me last week that they were not going to get anymore for the store, however, he would work with me on a price and could get whatever I wanted as long as it was at least 2 pallets. I know my supplier just got in 20 pallets yesterday and said that there was more where that came from? I'm paying $2.75 per 50# bag, up to 10 pallets after 10 I think the price is $2.60 per 50# bag. That's a per pallet price, not a onesy or twosy price. Also, Home Depot said that they could get the Quickcrete rocksalt in the 80# bags that same day if I needed it. I've used the Quickcrete stuff, and it's pretty good, just heavy to handle.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i am in stow ohio and am curious what suppliers are short of material or what trucking companies?


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

in Toledo bulk salt is fine, bagged is starting to get a little hard to come by.....I know the manager at the local lowes( we do his condo association) and he works with me on salt, 50's for $2.48 if I take less then a pallet 2.35 if I take a whole pallet and $2.15 if I take 2 or more


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*salt shortage NE OHIO*

Morton and Cargill has cut some people off for bulk salt. If you didnt order enough at begining of yr you will not get any untill they catch up with the people who ordered the correct amount.

Salt has gone to 54-63 per ton bulk in our area.

Dave


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey Nate, the local Lowes have raised their prices to John Q Public from $3.97 for a 50# bag to $4.97 for a 50# bag. Wouldn't that be price gouging? The same rock salt I am still buying for $2.60-$2.75 per bag from another local Box Store. They just got in 20 pallets 2 day's ago, and stated that there is more where that came from? Lowes has been raised on my s*** list. Plus Home Depot is not stocking in the stores anymore, because they need room for their patio furniture, however they said they can still get it for me by the pallet?


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

Salt is a commodity , like oil ,gas , and pork bellies it is also political . Electet officials have lost offices after severe winters due to poor plowing and salting. In Maryland salt is scarce , the supply is brought in by barge and he bay is freezing , heating oil is up in price for the same reason DEMAND . No distriputor wants to stock up now and potentially sit on millions of dollars worth of product for 9 months. For the same reasons none of us buy 20 palletts of salt in June. The politians want the salt for the roads and leverage for re election speaches) and since they are the biggest customer the companies will accomidate them.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

Well, im up here in michigan, and we are now on the cut off list. my question is, what about the emergency services?!? where im at our fire dept that i service is on a rather large hill, now all i need if for a $500,000 truck to go sliding down it across the road and into the pond on the other side, all because the state/county wants to waste salt on roads when the temps are almost 40 degrees. :realmad:

anyone ever check into your insurance policy to see what happens if someone slips and falls, when the salt is not there to apply, who is at fault, the state, salt company, WHO?!?


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*Kent in MI*

In Ohio if you change what mother nature did, example salt a lot and dont get all the ice off YOU are responsible. If mother nature put ice on it and someone falls no one is at fault. Check the MI laws.

Govt wasting salt. We have that here. We had 2 trucks have the heads removed to get the spark plugs out. And they they were 2000 and 2001. Chrysler paid for one under warranty. Ohios response to a complaint "put down more salt" Look back on the thread... I complained about this last yr.

I too am on the cut off list. Ya just have to build a bigger salt bin. We have found out it pays.

Dave


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I cut my salt with sand to make it go further 1 bucket sand to 2 buckets of salt , when I run out we will go to straight concrete sand. Had to do that in 1994 . Sand spreads well out of V box.


----------



## 331man (Feb 8, 2004)

Dont feel bad about the states wasting salt,, Here in WV we have got to have the dumbest bunch of DOH workers . I Have ever seen , Their is a 15 mile strecth of road that has 10 places the ditches are clogged and the water runs across the highway.. Instead of taking a damn grader out and opening up the ditches they would rather nightly . Heavley cinder them spots and im sure their are many many more roads they do the same thing to.. Never seen a bunch of idiots that plow and try to cinder at 45-60 mph , throw the cinders plum off the roads . UGHHHHHHHHH Makes me so doggone mad . if they had one damn clue as to how to go about snow and ice removal id faint


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*plowing fast*

Maybe we need a new thread... plowing fast. In Akron OHIO a city plow truck passed one of our drivers. Our driver was going 55 on interstate 76. He said the City of Akron truck passed him he estimated at 65+ the light show from the plow on the road was like he had never seen before.

Yes.. we are starting to get the gouging for salt now. Salt use to be low 40s per ton... now 68 per ton.

America I love this country... only place you can get chicken in a fish market.

Dave


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*no shortage now*

Salt shortage in NE Ohio is over.... you can get all you want now.

But no one needs it.. spring has come..

Dave


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

Damm I feel real lucky. none of us here in Alaska use salt just sand and P-rock 3/8". it also gives us a job in the spring cleaning it up. maybe we don't use it because of the shipping price. but our stores have it year around.
Dwan


----------

